# Cost of Sirius satellite radio as dealer-installed option



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

bimergrin said:


> Is there any other place besides the dealer to get the Sirius receiver?


From me. I'm selling mine.


----------



## bimergrin (Dec 17, 2002)

How much are you looking for?


----------

